# Expat Community



## Katlady (Aug 3, 2011)

Does anyone know if there are any Expat communities in or around Ubeda in the Jaen province of Andalucia. Thanks.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Katlady said:


> Does anyone know if there are any Expat communities in or around Ubeda in the Jaen province of Andalucia. Thanks.


Not that I am aware of. There are not many of us who live in Jaén and a lot of those who do, avoid other expats for one reason or another, in fact quite a few around here avoid everybody except, possibly, those they meet in the bar. One expat we know thinks it is because they are running away from something - bad marriage/relationship/wife-beater/bad debts/ dodgy past, etc.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Not that I am aware of. There are not many of us who live in Jaén and a lot of those who do, avoid other expats for one reason or another, in fact quite a few around here avoid everybody except, possibly, those they meet in the bar. One expat we know thinks it is because they are running away from something - bad marriage/relationship/wife-beater/bad debts/ dodgy past, etc.


up to a point I might agree, but an old friend put it preciseley, a few yeas ago, " Several years ago I left the UK, since then we grew apart, since then, I realised they fall into 3 catagories.... friends(like minded people), wannabe expats, but brit, and those you don't want to be with"


----------

